# POC Sat and Sun



## Jh1985 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wanted to get out there this weekend sometime but cant find anyone to go. I have some experiance out there but not alot this is only my second season out there. Looking to go out to falcon or north baker or wherever. I have enough gear to get buy but if you have some bring it on. I have a 26 glacier bay that is dependable and an epirb. Just took her out to baker last week. Not looking for someone to pay for my trip. Its just me and the wife and its hard to fish "by yourself". If your interested call or text me at 210-365-3124.
We dont have to go out to falcon if you want to try a state water trip i'm down. I'm always looking to learn new things.


----------



## bmtsupra (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd love to go, got a good 3-4hr drive from Beaumont though.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Jh1985 (Mar 15, 2012)

Still nobody committed. Just me and my wife so we have room for 3-4 more people. Just looking for people to pitch in a little like help with a little gas (not a big deal) and most importantly help with the work load. We are very laid back....


----------



## j man (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry on call but sent you a message with my number maybe next time.Good luck and catch some big ones.


----------



## Trask (Mar 5, 2011)

Sent you a PM


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I understand, would like to be invited "married" my wife likes to fish normaly we fish togather. We would love to be part of the day. Give me a pm.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## IrishTR (Jun 27, 2013)

PM sent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------

